# UC Treatment with AC & questions



## Sooner (Jun 16, 2009)

My weather was born in March 09, when we got him (May) he was banned. Last week (Monday)he started getting blocked with UC.   He was taken to the vet (Tuesday) to have the end of his penis snipped off.  At that time the vet told me I didn't need AC.   After the goat getting some relief for a day or two he started to block up again, that is when I started treating with AC (Friday).  Finally on Sunday he is able to go again.  

In this process I have removed all feed from him and he is only getting grass, hay & tree limbs ect.  In the last two days I have started giving a cup of feed(made for goats) in the mornings (split between two goats).

This goat is intended to be a 4H show goat for my daughter.  My main question is will this be an ongoing problem that I will have to watch closely for?  Is there anything that I can do as a preventive?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 16, 2009)

Once they have had UC issues, they're prone to it.  He will need to be on an AC program until he goes to market.  Not only should AC be in his feed and minerals, but you should consider bolusing with it periodically.  Also keep Banamine on hand for the inflamation.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 16, 2009)

Helmstead, as you already know I am behind the learning curve on this so please explain alittle more on both things you mentioned.  

I do have minerals out for them that I can mix.  Will it effect the nanny that is also in the pen? 

What does  bolusing with it periodically mean?

How will I know if there is inflamation?


Right now he is still on the 7 day treatment with the AC, should I start mixing the AC with the minerals now?  Or wait till the 7 day treatment is over??


----------



## helmstead (Jun 16, 2009)

You can actually just buy minerals with AC in them...I _think_ it's Manna Pro that makes them in a 5 lb bag.  Or you can buy a feed that includes AC.  It is fine for does (who also can get UC!).  And yes, you can start it now.

A bolus dose would be a large dose of AC drenched, when the weather changes (which is when water consumption changes (oft reduces) and UC flares. (treatment dosage, not prevention dosage)

Here is a good page on it
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm


----------



## Sooner (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you VERY much, I will read the link.  Once I get home I will see what the minerals & feed have in them.  I may be back with more questions for you!!!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot to add - _any_ time there are _any_ crystals in the urine there is inflamation.  They make micro scratches in the bladder all the way down through the plumbing - which can also turn into a UTI.  This is why antibiotics are usually called for during treatment - to avoid infection causing greater swelling.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 19, 2009)

Today will be the first day without AC drench.  I have to say that I am nervous.  They also don't seem to be eating any minerals.  I had a friend that raised goats suggest that I continue to drench once a week, then once every two weeks ect until I see that he isn't going to clog back up.  Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like solid advice to me.  

Try adding the minerals to his feed...see if that doesn't help.  Suggestions for daily feeding *should* be on the pkg.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes they are on the package. It is non-medicated and has no AC in it or the minerals.  I will be checking the other farm stores when I run out of this for feed/minerals with AC.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 20, 2009)

If you can't find feed/minerals containing AC locally, you can order it in pure form from Hoeggers.


----------



## Chaty (Jun 20, 2009)

I dont feed mine AC all the time because when you need it it wont work. I give mine theirs once a month if I feel they need it and if not when the seasons change. 
I feel if you treat something thats not there and then they get it the meds wont work. If your feeding is balanced then there shouldnt be a problem. I only give my guys whole oats and not many of them and alfalfa pellets. I dont feed my guys sweet feed either.They also get hay.


----------



## Sooner (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a short update! 

So far everything is going great, everything is continuing to flow (sorry) he seems to be acting normal in every way other than be spoiled rotten from all the attention.  As it stands he is getting Goat feed once aday and not much of that along with hay & minerals free choice and as much grazing as he wants.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Also keep Banamine on hand for the inflamation.


Have you ever used ketoprofen?  It's a stout NSAID like flunixin, aka Banamine..  

Banamine was one of the first things I asked my vet about when it came to my little UC guy, but he basically said ketoprofen was better because it's just as potent as Banamine, but less risky to the GI, liver, and kidneys.

It's only labeled for IV use, isn't labeled for goats, and isn't recommended to be used more than 5 days..  That said, we've been hitting my little goat with it at about 3.3mg/kg IM 1x/day for...jeez...I really dunno how much of it we've run through him, but he's had more of it than anybody would recommend.

No adverse reactions so far...  We've even given it twice with Dexamethasone -- a real corticosteriod -- and havn't seen any adverse reactions.  Giving an NSAID with a corticosteroid is generally considered a no-no because it increases the risk of GI bleeds...

Little guy still eats like a pig.

Anyway, just a thought..   Next time you talk to your vet, you might run it by them and see what they say.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 30, 2009)

I found this on www.merckvetmanual.com

Urinary calculi result from mineral deposits in the urinary tract. Difficult and painful urination is evidenced by straining, slow urination, stomping of the feet, and kicking at the area of the penis. Blockage of the flow of urine generally is seen only in intact or castrated males. The blockage may rupture the urinary bladder, resulting in a condition known as waterbelly, and cause death. It is common when diets with high concentrations of cereal grains are fed (feedlot lambs, pet goats, etc). Affected animals excrete an alkaline urine that has a high phosphorus content. The incidence of urinary struvite calculi can be reduced by lowering phosphorus consumption to minimal levels and maintaining a calciumhosphorus ratio >2:1. The use of anionic salts such as ammonium chloride (0.5% of the complete diet), dietary tetracycline, adequate vitamin A (or β-carotene) intake, and increased dietary intake of NaCl have proved beneficial. Affected animals drenched with ammonium chloride (7-14 g/day for 3-5 days) may show a good response. In range sheep and goats, the disease is associated with the consumption of forages having a high silica content.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 1, 2009)

Here we are at the first of Oct.  Our little goat has done well all summer with little or no treatment other than proper diet.  I haven't had to give him any more of the AC after slowly bring him off of it.  I am now watching him closely with the the temp. change.

Thanks to all of you that responded to my post!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad you had better luck with UC than I did...  My guy's still living and begging to be loved on and attacking his hay as always, but he's definitely worse for the wear....he'll never be a breeder, put it that way.  I figure the ramifications of his bout with UC will eventually get the best of him, but we'll see.

It's so good to hear a true success story every now and then, especially with potentially fatal problems like this.  Good job!


----------

